# Live Music!!!



## Poking Victim (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm going to use this thread to post some tour dates and let others do the same. Sometimes you don't hear about the show until after it happens, and that sucks.

12/14/2007 08:00 PM - The Masquerade - w/Vader/Malevolent Creation - DEATH BY DECIBELS TOUR!!! 
, ATLANTA, Georgia -

DEATH BY DECIBLES TOUR featuring Vader, Malevolent Creation, Abigail Williams, Light This Ciy, Veil of Maya
12/15/2007 08:00 PM - GROUND ZERO - w/Vader/Malevolent Creation - DEATH BY DECIBELS TOUR!!! 
, SPARTANBURG, South Carolina -

DEATH BY DECIBLES TOUR featuring Vader, Malevolent Creation, Abigail Williams, Light This Ciy, Veil of Maya
12/16/2007 08:00 PM - JAXX - w/Vader/Malevolent Creation - DEATH BY DECIBELS TOUR!!! 
, SPRINGFIELD, Virginia -

DEATH BY DECIBLES TOUR featuring Vader, Malevolent Creation, Abigail Williams, Light This Ciy, Veil of Maya
12/17/2007 08:00 PM - PEABODY’S - w/Vader/Malevolent Creation - DEATH BY DECIBELS TOUR!!! 
, CLEVELAND, Ohio -

DEATH BY DECIBLES TOUR featuring Vader, Malevolent Creation, Abigail Williams, Light This Ciy, Veil of Maya
12/18/2007 08:00 PM - Gramercy Theatre - w/Vader/Malevolent Creation - DEATH BY DECIBELS TOUR!!! 
, NEW YORK, New York -

DEATH BY DECIBLES TOUR featuring Vader, Malevolent Creation, Abigail Williams, Light This Ciy, Veil of Maya

*Catch 22*
W/Westbound Train and others
12/26/2007 03:00 AM - Crocodile Rock 
520-524 Hamilton Street, Allentown, Pennsylvania 18101 -

*Catch 22*
W/ Westbound Train and others
12/27/2007 07:00 AM - Harpers Ferry 
158 Brighton Ave., Boston, Massachusetts 02134 -

*Catch 22*
w/ Westbound Train and others
12/28/2007 03:00 AM - Webster Theater 
31 Webster Street, Hartford, Connecticut 06114 -

*Catch 22*
w/ Westbound Train and a ton of other great bands
12/29/2007 07:00 AM - Living Room 
23 Rathbone St., Providence, Rhode Island 02908 -

*Catch 22*
w/ Westbound Train, Patent Pending, Skull Motion, Wicker Hollow, Afteryellowred, 10 Cents Short
12/30/2007 12:00 PM - Starland Ballroom 
570 Jernee Mill Road, Sayreville, 08872 -


01/25/2008 08:00 PM - *ORPHANS REUNION SHOW* - Venue TBA 
, NYC, -
The first of two reunion shows. Original members, old songs, good times...

01/26/2008 04:00 PM - *ORPHANS REUNION SHOW* @ THE FIRE 
412 West Girard Ave., Philadelphia, PA, - $7
4pm ALL AGES MATINEE SHOW, with Brian McGee and the Hollow Speed (Brian of PLOW UNITED) and 1 more TBA. $7, advance tickets available here: http://www.ticketweb.com/t3/sale/SaleEv ... tId=224277 (NOTE: This club is very small... so if you are coming from out of town, as a lot of people have told us they are, you should consider buying advance tickets. Just lettin’ ya know!) 

12/28/2007 08:00 PM - *PHOBIA WITH CONFLICT* @SHOWCASE THEATER 
, Corona, California -

*Conflict + Phobia*
12/30/2007 07:00 PM - PHOBIA WITH [email protected] CHEYENNE 
2428 E. CHEYENNE AVE, LAS VEGAS, Nevada 89102 - 12-15

*PHOBIA WITH CONFLICT*
02/02/2008 08:00 PM - PHOBIA AT JORGS CAFE/FOOD NOT BOMBS BENEFIT!! 
8580 sierra ave., Fontana, 92335 - $5
Bandshobia, Holokaust, Socialized Crucifixion,Substence +MTB! Fun show for a good cause! Procedings will be donated to Food not bombs to help out others in need! Come support!

12/14/2007 05:00 PM - A.N.S. (TX), *The Bloodclots, Marginal Way, Toe Tag, Board Youth* @ El Corazon 
109 Eastlake Ave E, Seattle, Washington 98109 - $7
Early Show: ALL AGES - BAR w/ ID

12/14/2007 10:00 PM - *A.N.S. (TX), Marginal Way, Death Raid, Rough Chukar* @ Galway Arms 21+ 
5237 University Way NE, Seattle, Washington 98105 - $5
A.N.S. from Texas ! This is a great band in the tradition of Black Flag and J.F.A. - don’t miss it. This is a 21+ Show w/ ID require. If your’e under 21 or don’t have proper ID then see A.N. S. at the early show at El Corazon. That show starts at 6pm. All Ages - Bar w/ ID


*Circle Jerks*
January 4th @ The Henry Fonda Theatre in LA

*Circle Jerks w/ Black President*
January 5th @ House Of Blues in San Diego

*Circle Jerks w/ Black President*
January 9th @ The Clubhouse in Tempe

*Circle Jerks w/ Black President*
January 10th @ The Canyon in Las Vegas

*Circle Jerks w/ Black President*
January 12 @ The Exit in Fresno

*Circle Jerks w/ Black President*
January 13th @ Downtown Brew in San Luis Obispo

*Circle Jerks *
January 14th @ The Boardwalk in Orangevale

*Circle Jerks *
January 15th @ The Club Underground in Reno

*Circle Jerks *
January 17th @ Hawthorne Theater in Portland

*Circle Jerks *
January 19th @ El Corazon in Seattle

*Circle Jerks*
January 20th @ WOW Hall in Eugene

*Circle Jerks*
January 22nd @ Slim's in San Fransisco

*Circle Jerks*
January 24th @ The Catalyst in Santa Cuz

*Circle Jerks*
January 25th @ The Glass House in Pomona

*Circle Jerks*
January 26th @ Ventura Theater in Ventura

*Andrew Jackson Jihad*
Dec 15 2007	9:00pm	Cuddle Space	San Jose, California
Dec 16 2007	8:00pm	healthy times fun club	seattle, Washington
Dec 17 2007	8:00pm	Tha Artistery	Portland, Oregon
Dec 19 2007	8:00pm	True Love	Sacramento, California
Dec 20 2007	8:00pm	Turtleshouse	Riverside, California
Dec 21 2007	8:00pm	Casa De Buttons	Lancaster, California
Dec 22 2007	8:00pm	Che Cafe!	San Diego
Dec 23 2007	8:00pm	Dry River	Tucson, Arizona
Dec 25 2007	8:00pm	The Trunk Space	phoenix, Arizona
Dec 26 2007	8:00pm	James Kennedy’s House	Flagstaff, Arizona
Dec 27 2007	8:00pm	Albuquerque	Albuquerque (totally misspelled, New Mexico
Dec 28 2007	8:00pm	The T House! with Married in Berdechev!	Denver, Colorado
Dec 29 2007	8:00pm	Kansas!	somewhere in kansas, Kansas
Dec 30 2007	8:00pm	David Solomon’s House	Lincoln, Nebraska
Dec 31 2007	8:00pm	Alamo House	Minneapolis, Minnesota
Jan 1 2008	8:00pm	The Radish Patch!	Chicago, Illinois
Jan 2 2008	8:00pm	Mike D’s House	Riverview, Michigan
Jan 3 2008	8:00pm	Monster House!	Columbus, Ohio
Jan 4 2008	8:00pm	Buffalo	Buffalo, New York
Jan 5 2008	8:00pm	Sealab 187 with Bomb the Music Industry! and Jason Anderson	New York (Brooklyn Represent!), New York
Jan 9 2008	8:00pm	I Forgot The Name of this House	Memphis, Tennessee
Jan 10 2008	8:00pm	Gainesville!	Gainesville, Florida
Jan 12 2008	8:00pm	The Mink with O Pioneers and more!	Houston
Jan 13 2008	8:00pm	Headhunters: a Party Marty Joint. with O Pioneers!!	Austin, Texas



That's all I've got for now, but I promise more to come and encourage any shows to be posted so we all can know about them.


----------



## Poking Victim (Dec 18, 2007)

*Napalm Death*

February 27, 2008 Modesto, CA The Fat Cat 
February 28, 2008 Orangevale, CA The Boardwalk 
February 29, 2008 Hollywood, CA House Of Blues West 
March 2, 2008 Tucson, AZ The Rock 
March 4, 2008 Albuquerque, NM Sunshine Theater 
March 6, 2008 Tulsa, Ok Cain's Ballroom 
March 7, 2008 Fort Worth, TX Ridglea Theater 
March 8, 2008 San Antonio, TX Scout Bar 
March 9, 2008 Corpus Christi, TX House Of Rock 
March 14, 2008 Seminole, FL Boomerz 
March 15, 2008 Port St. Lucie, FL Mojo Room 
March 17, 2008 Atlanta, GA The Masquerade 
March 18, 2008 Fayetteville, NC Jesters 
March 19, 2008 Spartanburg, SC Ground Zero 
March 20, 2008 North Myrtle Beach, SC House Of Blues 
March 21, 2008 Jacksonville, NC Hooligans 
March 22, 2008 Springfield, VA Jaxx 
March 24, 2008 New York, NY BB Kings 
March 25, 2008 Allentown, PA Crocodile Rock 
March 26, 2008 Hartford, CT Webster Theater 
March 27, 2008 Worcester, MA The Palladium 
March 28, 2008 Bedford, NH Mark's Showplace 
March 29, 2008 Clifton, NY Northern Lights 
March 31, 2008 Millvale, PA Mr. Smalls 
April 1, 2008 Louisville, KY Headliners 
April 2, 2008 Cleveland, OH Peabodys 
April 3, 2008 Grand Rapids, MI The Intersection 
April 4, 2008 Detroit, MI Harpos 
April 5, 2008 Flint, MI Machine Shop 
April 6, 2008 Mokena, IL Pearl Room 
April 8, 2008 Milwaukee, WI The Rave 
April 9, 2008 Maplewood, MN The Rock 
April 11, 2008 Sauget, IL Pop's 
April 12, 2008 Kansas City, MO The Beaumont 
April 13, 2008 Salina, KS The Blue Goat 
April 16, 2008 Colorado Springs, CO The Black Sheep 
April 17, 2008 Famington, NM Gator's 
April 18, 2008 Tempe, AZ Marquee Theater


----------



## Poking Victim (Dec 18, 2007)

*World Inferno/Friendship Society*

12/27/2007 08:00 PM - Stone Pony 
913 Ocean Ave., Asbury Park, New Jersey 07712 - $18

With: Bouncing Souls The Low Budgets 
Come early for 40’s on the beach!!! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*World Inferno/Friendship Society*

01/05/2008 03:00 PM - First Unitarian Church 
2125 Chestnut St, Philadelphia, - $12

PAINT it BLACK (record release show!!!!) World/Inferno FS DustHeads Amatuer Party 

*Appalachian terror unit* Man the conveyors *Blood vessels to Wires *
01/27/2008 07:00 PM - The Terror - Dome 
Huntington, West Virginia 25705 - $5


*Threat Fest '08*
Featuring Sanctum, Creosote, Warfair?, Bloody Pheonix
02/22/2008 08:00 PM - the Relax Bar
5511 hollywood blvd, Los Angeles, CA, - 10bux 
http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s140/azcreosote/THREATFESTcopy.jpg <- flyer

*Phobia, Magrudergrind and Skarp - Early Summer 2008* 

05/27/2008 08:00 PM - PHOBIA, MAGRUDERGRIND, SKARP @ Mr. Roboto Project 
, Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania - 

PHOBIA, MAGRUDERGRIND, SKARP 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
05/28/2008 08:00 PM - PHOBIA, MAGRUDERGRIND, SKARP @ The Union 
18 West Union St., Athens, Ohio - 

PHOBIA, MAGRUDERGRIND, SKARP 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
05/29/2008 08:00 PM - PHOBIA, MAGRUDERGRIND, SKARP @ TBA 
, Grand Rapids, Michigan - 

PHOBIA, MAGRUDERGRIND, SKARP 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
05/30/2008 08:00 PM - PHOBIA, MAGRUDERGRIND, SKARP @ TBA 
, Chicago, Illinois - 

PHOBIA, MAGRUDERGRIND, SKARP 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
05/31/2008 08:00 PM - PHOBIA, MAGRUDERGRIND, SKARP @ TBA 
, Indianapolis, Indiana - 

PHOBIA, MAGRUDERGRIND, SKARP 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
06/01/2008 08:00 PM - PHOBIA, MAGRUDERGRIND, SKARP @ TBA 
, Lexington, Kentucky - 

PHOBIA, MAGRUDERGRIND, SKARP 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
06/02/2008 08:00 PM - PHOBIA, MAGRUDERGRIND, SKARP @ Volume 11 
, Raleigh, North Carolina - 

PHOBIA, MAGRUDERGRIND, SKARP 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
06/03/2008 08:00 PM - PHOBIA, MAGRUDERGRIND, SKARP @ NARA 
, Richmond, Virginia - 

PHOBIA, MAGRUDERGRIND, SKARP 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
06/04/2008 08:00 PM - PHOBIA, MAGRUDERGRIND, SKARP @ First Unitarian Church  
, Philidelphia, Pennsylvania - 

PHOBIA, MAGRUDERGRIND, SKARP 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
06/05/2008 08:00 PM - PHOBIA, MAGRUDERGRIND, SKARP @ TBA 
, Providence, Rhode Island - 

PHOBIA, MAGRUDERGRIND, SKARP 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
06/06/2008 08:00 PM - PHOBIA, MAGRUDERGRIND, SKARP @ TBA 
, New York, New York - 

PHOBIA, MAGRUDERGRIND, SKARP


----------

